# How often on Vit. A



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello and thank you all for your time and information in advance.
I am currently using the Rephashy Vit. A for all my darts (and geckos and RETFS). I use it only once a month, should I be using it more, or less? Also when breeding how often should I use it?

Thanks again,
Vladimir.


----------



## Akabob (Apr 28, 2016)

Josh's Frogs has a decent article on what they recommend, it seems to be only once a month.

Frog Supplementation - The Next Step - Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

I've recently been talking to some excellent breeders about that, and the answer is a bit more complex than a rigid monthly rule. It depends on how well your animals are breeding (viable clutches, strong froglets, et cetera). For example, I've been told that once every 2 weeks is doable, when frogs are having consistent trouble breeding.


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Cool, thanks for the information Jjl, it was much appreciated.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Jjl said:


> For example, I've been told that once every 2 weeks is doable, when frogs are having consistent trouble breeding.


The literature has it as a range of one to four times a month depending on several circumstances. If your frogs are having problems with reproduction (or other overt signs of deficiency) and you are using supplements that do not contain preformed vitamin A then your probably going to need it three to four times a month (maybe more but in that case consult your vet). If your having issues and are using relatively fresh supplements that contain preformed vitamin A then you may be able to get by with less. 

There is a lot of excessive hype over the potential risk while ignoring the fact that a number of other nutrients in the supplements are just as much of a problem but no one is terrified about the frequency of their use in a supplement/supplements. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Cool, thanks Ed that was very helpful.


----------

